# Maverick ET 732 Calibration  (not so good)



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2012)

OK...  So I got my new Mav. 732 from Todd the other day and did the calibration with boiling water, ice water, and ambient temps.

This was the boiling water test results













Mav ET 732 001.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 14, 2012







This is the crushed ice water test results













Mav ET 732 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 14, 2012






And this is ambient temps in my house... we keep thermostat at 77`













Mav ET 732 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Sep 14, 2012







So I guess I'll just have to remember that the temps will actually be a little lower than what I am reading on the Mav.
Next test will be when in actual use for distance the receiver will get from the transmitter...  My 73 would lose signal as soon as I walked in the house with the receiver... 

I will re-test calibration after after a few runs with it in the smoker and see how it's doing then... 

Any suggestions on getting it spot on would be appreciated..  although I don't believe there is anything that can be done about it...


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 14, 2012)

I used a very scientific method with mine..

Used a sharpie pen and put "+3 "  on the body..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL..  you might want to patent that


----------



## rickypro (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine reads 216 in boiling water as well.  I have gone to my front yard to mow and still had a good signal.  I have gone as far away as I will ever have to and not lost signal.  My previous therm lost signal when I closed the back door like yours.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2012)

+/- 2° is cool

If you want new probes, I'll replace them!

TJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Todd...  But I can live with it,no big deal....


----------



## venture (Sep 15, 2012)

I found a 2 or 3 degree difference.

How close do I need to be?

Not like I am using them on a steak where I would use my finger anyway.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

